# penn 706z new series handle fail!



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

so i noticed a few weeks ago that the rubber pancake was sliding off the shaft a bit but it slid back on and seemed fine,figured it was a fluke...last week i took a few reels to keith for service and i told him about the handle..he pulled on it and checked it out and it seemed fine...well as i was loading up my pier cart today i noticed to whole rubber handle was gone!! the reel isn't old..but i doubt ggbt is gonna do much about the problem..thats where i bought the reel...anybody else experience this on the new z series?


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

take it to back to gbbt and if they cant help contact penn, they know the handles are faulty and will replace it


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Other than the defective handle how do you like the reel?
Reckon they very well close to the "old" units?


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Im a huge fan of the 706z series and outside of the handle they seem identical although lots of people with the old style say different...coincidentaly it makes the old reels worth less....sooo


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Roger that. No more crazzzzzy prices on the old 706Zs. I wrote a review on
the initial "test" models before they came out on the market and it was/is a nice reel. I'm going to get one asap. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## crappie (May 26, 2014)

Have ocean master put a power knob on it.


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

crappie i just sent him a pic of the defective knob lol...i think i will get a power knob but first i want penn to fix this problem and acknowledge that its a defect


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

wtjames said:


> crappie i just sent him a pic of the defective knob lol...i think i will get a power knob but first i want penn to fix this problem and acknowledge that its a defect


good luck with that....Penn warranty is shit at best. Pure fishing is running Penn into the ground with the other brands they bought out.

doggfish

your best friend you have never met

Penn never again


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Take it back and let us know what they said...fair enough...?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

glad u brought this up it has been an issue from the green series til now if u fish a 706 hard that will be your first issue. out of 6 only 1 that has lasted was the torpedo on the early 90s all black reel. then they went to neoprine it wouldnt last a year beach fishing i hate those handels but like the reels best bet is replace it from ocean master or pompano joe and call it a loss i went through a handle a year for the same price from penn way to long


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Took the reel back to gbbt and victor replaced it....no problem...and thats why i shop there almost daily


----------



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Yea take it to Pompano Joe or Ocean Master and have them put a power knob on it. Didn't really like the feel of it in the first place.


----------



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh wow lol


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

wtjames said:


> Took the reel back to gbbt and victor replaced it....no problem...and thats why i shop there almost daily


I was 99% sure he would....they sell more Penn tackle there than most stores combined....Good Deal.....


----------

